# Stevens Vs Mossberg



## Keith Tobberman (May 28, 2005)

I am looking into buying a high powered rifle and was wondering on which would be better: a new Mossberg ATR rifle, or a Stevens model 200 rifle. PLEASE HELP! I dont have a lot of money as you can tell. I just want a solid accurate rifle. :sniper:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

What caliber are you looking for?


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

The Stevens is the same as the Savage, more or less. I do not know much about the Mossberg. I think it is a new model this year. If you don't have much to spend and are not too proud to buy a used gun, check out www.gunsamerica.com. There are plenty-o-Savages there to be had for $300 or less.

RC


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

A buddy of mine bought his kids a Stevens 25-06. After adjusting the trigger and finding a load it liked, it was unbelievable how well it shot. It shoots well under 1 inch at 100 yards, and for the money don't think you could get a better deal on a new rifle. I plan on getting one in .223 for plinking and varmints, unless I find a great deal on a used M70 or 700BDL.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Never having owned or shot either one I do not have any first hand knowledge, but from what I keep reading the Stevens Model 200 they are one of the best buys out there today. I plan on getting one myself in the not to distant future.

As per the Mossberg ATR in a recent magazine article I read I learned that this is the same rifle as the RAPTOR, only with a few modifications made after Mossberg bought the rights to the rifle. I do have a little experience with the RAPTOR.

A few years back a buddy bought one and brought it to me when he couldn't get it sighted in. This particular RAPTOR was in .270 Winchester. I checked the rifle over, thoroughly cleaned the bore, made sure the scope mounts were all tight etc., and proceeded to go shoot it. Well after several different brands & types of ammo (including a handload that has proven to be a tack driving load in several other .270's) I could barely get it to group good enough to get it sighted in. My buddy never did hunt with the rifle, but rather took it back to his dealer for a refund the very same day.

In the article I read about the Mossberg ATR it stated that Mossberg bought the rights to the RAPTOR but before putting the Rifle into production made some changes to the design. I do not have the article in front of me right now, so do not remember the changes. Over on Greybeard Outdoors there is a couple threads concerning these rifles. Evedently Mossberg has made some significant changes and or my buddy's RAPTOR was a lemon cause the guys that are buying the Mossberg ATR seem to be getting them to shoot and are quite happy with them.

Personally I'd buy the Stevens Model 200. Good luck.

Larry


----------

